# Chickasawhatchee WMA



## jbeall (Mar 17, 2009)

I got drawn for a hunt at Chickasawhatchee WMA this weekend and was wondering if anyone could help put me on some birds out there or tell me of some spots where I could find them.


----------



## blindhog (Mar 17, 2009)

Get near water and listen.  Get set to listen before daylight.

Go to the gobbler.


----------



## DOCO Hunter (Mar 17, 2009)

blindhog said:


> Get near water and listen.  Get set to listen before daylight.
> 
> Go to the gobbler.



Wow Blindhog, can you get a little more specific? Like draw a map


----------



## redneckacorn (Mar 17, 2009)

Be prepared to walk, the deeper and farther away from any road the better off you will be. If not be prepared to see other hunters and a lot of them. Good luck, take some snake boots, wear them, and your thermacell, light it 5 minutes before you get out of the truck, oh and did I mention wear your snake boots. If the water is high a canoe would be good to, but I don't think the water is high, not that much rain last weekend around Albany I don't think.  Wear your snake boots, there are some grown cotton mouths and copper heads wear them gobblers live.


----------



## cpowel10 (Mar 17, 2009)

redneckacorn said:


> Be prepared to walk, the deeper and farther away from any road the better off you will be. If not be prepared to see other hunters and a lot of them. Good luck, take some snake boots, wear them, and your thermacell, light it 5 minutes before you get out of the truck, oh and did I mention wear your snake boots. If the water is high a canoe would be good to, but I don't think the water is high, not that much rain last weekend around Albany I don't think.  Wear your snake boots, there are some grown cotton mouths and copper heads wear them gobblers live.



Yep.

I'd rather forget my shotgun than my snake boots at chickasawhatchee.  Make sure you look down before you sit next to a tree too.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Mar 18, 2009)

well they hav burnt off alot over there theres alot of sign every where heard some birds just off of 37 sun. right across  from the manicured private land.  if you walk up on  a sign that says cook  farms get far away from it . he rides the lines all day an will mess up your hunt.also had good luck behind the church off of the main dirt road. but dont kill all of them i will be there on the 2nd hunt so i might need a little info


----------



## southGAlefty (Mar 18, 2009)

There's some good hardwood drains in Dun Lott and Bull Pen gates...that's where I'd start. Or over on the other side next to the plantation


----------



## blindhog (Mar 18, 2009)

DOCO Hunter said:


> Wow Blindhog, can you get a little more specific? Like draw a map



Maps are usually put out at several locations on Chickasaw.


----------



## swampstalker (Mar 18, 2009)

I have been seeing alot of birds recently behind the shooting range. Just a tip.... Park on the road just inside of the Pine Island gate, take the first road on the left before the shooting range. If you walk down that road all the way to where it hits the swamp, your guaranteed a bird.   There are so many birds there, I know someone will hunt it, so  Be the first one there...


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 18, 2009)

GAMEHUNTER35 has been keeping me informed on some places. Thanks buddy, hope I can get on a bird.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Mar 18, 2009)

yea i saw  them birds behind the shooting range. an your right hav to be the 1st one there. you can go to gohuntgeorgia,com an download a map. havnt seen any maps in the boxes lately. you an bam bam might want to team up


----------



## blindhog (Mar 19, 2009)

I bet I know an area that will get hit hard all season.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Mar 23, 2009)

well i heard that the birds were talking an hunters were killing hope they dont get all of them.i need some updates going to be there sat.


----------



## blindhog (Mar 24, 2009)

Let us know something, I'm just waiting till the quotas are over!


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Mar 25, 2009)

well it looks like i will be hunting in the rain over there this weekend. hope the birds will still be gobblin


----------



## blindhog (Mar 25, 2009)

They may gobble on the ground right now, and not too much on the roost.

Hens ya know.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Mar 30, 2009)

well the place is flooded out roads are closed an they hav put up gates everywhere you hav to park on the main roads an walk in


----------



## southGAlefty (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow I bet that's rough. I bet the crowds are a little slimmer though with the roads being closed. How are the birds treating you?


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Mar 31, 2009)

yea i bet all the roads flooded like they did for the second open deer hunt...the birds should have less dry land to strut around now


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Mar 31, 2009)

the roads are alot worst than they were on the 2nd deer hunt. well you hav to do alot of walking the road in bull pen at the creek is washed out. found it out the hard waydroped my truck off in it an had to call a wrecker to get me out. so game warden  put up  post an block it off. but i did get a bird today


----------



## BRIAN1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Why are the roads so bad? Is it just the rain or are the plowing that place over.


----------



## blindhog (Mar 31, 2009)

GAMHUNTER35 said:


> the roads are alot worst than they were on the 2nd deer hunt. well you hav to do alot of walking the road in bull pen at the creek is washed out. found it out the hard waydroped my truck off in it an had to call a wrecker to get me out. so game warden  put up  post an block it off. but i did get a bird today




Congrats on the bird.!


----------



## letsgohuntin (Apr 1, 2009)

BRIAN1 said:


> Why are the roads so bad? Is it just the rain or are the plowing that place over.



all of the many creeks flood and cross the roads in numerous spots. I saw it during the deer hunt and it was bad then, can't imagine what it must be like now.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Apr 4, 2009)

yea well the  manager closed all of the gates an the  main dirtroad is washed out. he said he would open some of the gates when the water goes back down. so maybe next weekend  the main gates will be reopen. you hav to come off of 37 to get to the bull pen gate an off of the albany highway to get to the dulot gate. from there you hav to walk.


----------



## Timberdawg (Apr 5, 2009)

Tried it again this morning. I have never seen so many trucks concentrated in so few spots out there before. I dont know if the water has all of the turkeys concentrated together but the hunters definitely are.


----------

